# Leak repair of Compressor (pipe fitting)



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

redavalanche said:


> Have a 15 year old Devillbiss oil-less air compressor that has an air leak at the fitting where it enters the tank. The leaking threaded fitting has what appears to be some type of orange thread goop on it. The other fittings have Teflon tape on them.
> 
> What is the orange thread goop and do I need it or can I use Teflon tape?
> New compressors have the same orange stuff on the one fitting and tape on the rest.
> ...


i will take a shot on this. I belive that is heat tape or seal. Call the repair shop. I fix one long time ago. What i did was get a flair fitting and flaired the fitting and had no problum's. I belive if you look at the new unit's you will see that same type of sealer. Those get extreemly hot. I don't belive that reg. white teflon tape will hold up. my 2 cent's good luck


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

http://useloctite.com/products/product_details_threadsealing4c67.php

Best stuff you will ever use for thread sealing


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The orange colored sealant you see is actually a high-temp pipe sealant used by compressor manufacturers. Even though this is a "Devillbiss" compressor, it was most likely made by one of the major air compressor companies under contract to Devillbiss. If it is leaking around the threads where this fitting enters the tank, you may be able to remove this fitting easier when the fitting is very warm, such as after running for a few minutes. BUT--be sure to exhaust ALL of the compressed air within the tank, like through the moisture drain valve at the bottom, before doing this. As posted, there are many excellent pipe sealants on the market for fittings that get warm or hot. The fitting you mention is probably the check valve to keep the stored, compressed air from returning to the cylinder.


----------

